# (Ipotesi mia) Antonio Conte è il nuovo allenatore del Milan (?).



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi). 

Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?

Si vociferano da inizio anni dei diverbi fra Leo e Rino, con il primo grande estimatore di Antonio Conte.

Elliott ha STRAPPATO Gadzidis dall'Arsenal quando ancora era sotto contratto, strapagandolo e dimostrando una forza straripante, adesso si lascerebbe scappare il miglior allenatore libero su piazza, che ha manifestato più volte la volontà di tornare in Italia? 
Non ci credo. Non è possibile.

Per me Antonio Conte è gia sotto contratto, liberi di dissentire, ma per me è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Logica stringente che, ci auguriamo, possa presto trasformarsi in realtà; sappiamo che parliamo di uno con l'anima gobba, ma attualmente sarebbe oro per noi.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Logica stringente che, ci auguriamo, possa presto trasformarsi in realtà; sappiamo che parliamo di uno con l'anima gobba, ma attualmente sarebbe oro per noi.



Con sta storiella che quello è gobbo quindi no, quello è nerazzurro quindi no..a me frega poco da dove vengono giocatori e dirigenti, l'importante è che sappiano fare il loro lavoro e Conte in questo è un top.


----------



## varvez (3 Maggio 2019)

Anch'io penso che Conte sia (già) il nuvo allenatore del Milan


----------



## wildfrank (3 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con sta storiella che quello è gobbo quindi no, quello è nerazzurro quindi no..a me frega poco da dove vengono giocatori e dirigenti, l'importante è che sappiano fare il loro lavoro e Conte in questo è un top.



Concordo sicuramente, non siamo nelle condizioni di poter schifare Conte; e poi, se venisse, la vedrei come una garanzia di poter presto tornare a competere ad alti livelli.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Mi auguro tu abbia ragione ma PER ME non andrà così, purtroppo.


----------



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi è normale che suoni strano... Ma io credo in quello che vedo, e fin'ora ho visto una propietà che ha fatto parlare solo i fatti.. 

Avevamo bisogno di dirigenti ed ha preso solo top manager, avevamo bisogno di una punta e in 1 mese ha portato Higuain (che mai ci saremmo sognati facesse quella finaccia), avevamo bisogno di punta e mezz'ala e a Gennaio ha preso due dei migliori prospetti su piazza.

Ma cosa abbiamo da dubitare? Hanno preso solo il meglio per adesso... A Giugno avremo Conte e faremo un ottimo mercato, stiamo sereni.

Non verra Conte? Beh punteranno su un'altro ottimo manager.. che sia Sarri, Gasperini o nomi nuovi, sarà un'allenatore VERO, che a noi manca dai tempi di Allegri.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con sta storiella che quello è gobbo quindi no, quello è nerazzurro quindi no..a me frega poco da dove vengono giocatori e dirigenti, l'importante è che sappiano fare il loro lavoro e Conte in questo è un top.



.


----------



## Giangy (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...




Mi auguro che sia cosi, che arrivi Conte per la prossima stagione. Sarebbe la medicina migliore per guarire questo Milan. Anche se purtroppo ci credo ancora veramente poco che arrivi, pensiero mio.


----------



## davidelynch (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Incrocio tutto e spero tu abbia ragione.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Analisi che non fa una piega,io me ne sbatto se Conte è gobbo,dobbiamo ripartire e lui è una garanzia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe troppo giusto perché possa succedere


----------



## EmmePi (3 Maggio 2019)

L'unico GROSSO sbaglio la proprietà l'ha fatto dando troppo potere tecnico a gazosa, se avesse lasciato fare a Leo la CL (nonostante gottuso) sarebbe in cassaforte da mesi... 
Leo avrebbe portato a S.Siro Ibra, cacciato a calci in culo la turca a gennaio incassando + di 20 cocuzze che magari avrebbe investito su un'ala che ci serviva come il pane...


----------



## Devil man (3 Maggio 2019)

Come Milinkovic Savic era già del Milan ???


----------



## EmmePi (3 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come Milinkovic Savic era già del Milan ???



Il problema allora è che non c'era campo... per questo non è arrivato l'SMS


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con sta storiella che quello è gobbo quindi no, quello è nerazzurro quindi no..a me frega poco da dove vengono giocatori e dirigenti, l'importante è che sappiano fare il loro lavoro e Conte in questo è un top.



Abbiamo vinto tutto con in panchina due interisti


----------



## FreddieM83 (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Il tuo post segue una logica inattaccabile ed io concordo su tutto. Non ho le tue stesse certezze che il prescelto sia Antonio Conte. Nel senso che, per me, in Società hanno già scelto e "inchiostrato" l'allenatore che loro reputano "il migliore sulla piazza", quindi non necessariamente il validissimo ex CT.

Del resto, un colosso come Elliot non vive alla giornata e brancola nel buio in nessun settore. Figuriamoci se stiamo ancora sfogliando la margherita per scegliere il tecnico e definire il conseguente mercato.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con sta storiella che quello è gobbo quindi no, quello è nerazzurro quindi no..a me frega poco da dove vengono giocatori e dirigenti, l'importante è che sappiano fare il loro lavoro e Conte in questo è un top.



Che poi si son visti i grandi risultati dei vecchi cuori rossoneri: Inzaghi, Brocchi, Gattuso


----------



## Goro (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Magari, ma se ogni volta le notizie convergono verso il peggio è difficile poi assistere a ribaltoni positivi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Che sia sotto contratto nessuno può dirlo o saperlo. 
Sta di fatto che o lui o Sarri. Qualsiasi altra scelta significherebbe non voler prendere il meglio e quindi Elliot a quel punto non manterrebbe le promesse fatte. 

Non è che c'è molto da discutere .


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Ho un sogno. Che a distanza di un mese o due col senno di poi rideremo di quell'immagine di Conte che scuote la testa insoddisfatto sugli spalti dell'Olimpico.
Per forza di cose non possiamo saperlo ora ma spero che col senno di poi possiamo parlarne come un indizio lampante.
In effetti quando lo vidi in diretta pensai che era molto sospetto. Speriamo


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che sia sotto contratto nessuno può dirlo o saperlo.
> Sta di fatto che o lui o Sarri. Qualsiasi altra scelta significherebbe non voler prendere il meglio e quindi Elliot a quel punto non manterrebbe le promesse fatte.
> 
> Non è che c'è molto da discutere .



Io, dal mio punto di vista, mi farei andare più che bene anche Gasperini, il quale ha dimostrato di avere grandi qualità. Bisognerebbe vedere come sfrutterebbe la sua seconda chance in una grande, ma per me sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.
Ovviamente fra i due Conte rappresenterebbe una garnzia assoluta rispetto a Gasp e fra i due preferirei lui, ma mi "accontenterei" anche dell'allenatore dell'Atalanta.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Il tuo post segue una logica inattaccabile ed io concordo su tutto. Non ho le tue stesse certezze che il prescelto sia Antonio Conte. Nel senso che, per me, in Società hanno già scelto e "inchiostrato" l'allenatore che loro reputano "il migliore sulla piazza", quindi non necessariamente il validissimo ex CT.
> 
> Del resto, un colosso come Elliot non vive alla giornata e brancola nel buio in nessun settore. Figuriamoci se stiamo ancora sfogliando la margherita per scegliere il tecnico e definire il conseguente mercato.


Concordo. Aggiungo che secondo me è uno attualmente non libero e che non ci è mai stato accostato.


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Io, dal mio punto di vista, mi farei andare più che bene anche Gasperini, il quale ha dimostrato di avere grandi qualità. Bisognerebbe vedere come sfrutterebbe la sua seconda chance in una grande, ma per me sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.
> Ovviamente fra i due Conte rappresenterebbe una garnzia assoluta rispetto a Gasp e fra i due preferirei lui, ma mi "accontenterei" anche dell'allenatore dell'Atalanta.


Gasperini ha la tendenza a partire male. Già vedo a fine settembre il thread sul forum "Gasperini peggior allenatore degli ultimi 20 anni".


----------



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi auguro tu abbia ragione ma PER ME non andrà così, purtroppo.



Io guardo i fatti Admin, e i fatti dicono che Elliott sceglie solo il meglio per le proprie aziende.

Dormiamo su sette cuscini, l'anno prossimo a settembre, vedremo i frutti di un'anno di lavoro di Gadzidis, Leonardo, Maldini, Moncada.. 
Per me siamo al 99% del mercato e a luglio, Conte, avrà a disposizione tutta la rosa. 

Io sono sereno... se dovessero prendere il Jardim di turno, smetto di seguire il Milan come gia feci nel 2015 quando scelsero Inzaghi.. ma sono sicuro non andrà così.


----------



## James45 (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Aggiungo che secondo me è uno attualmente non libero e che non ci è mai stato accostato.



Bè, non puoi lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano 

dai...


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Bè, non puoi lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano
> 
> dai...



Stasera telefono al mio amico Paul e gli chiedo se posso dire il nome. 

Scherzi a parte.
Che sia non libero lo penso perché non avrebbe avuto senso continuare con Gattuso.
Che non ci sia mai stato accostato lo penso perché con noi raramente ci beccano.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



Logica che ci sta, però Conte era già libero la scorsa estate.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stasera telefono al mio amico Paul e gli chiedo se posso dire il nome.
> 
> Scherzi a parte.
> Che sia *non libero* lo penso perché non avrebbe avuto senso continuare con Gattuso.
> *Che non ci sia mai stato accostato* lo penso perché con noi raramente ci beccano.



Potrebbe essere chiunque. Da Guardiola a Tesser.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Logica che ci sta, però Conte era già libero la scorsa estate.



è arrivato, ha cambiato Ad e Ds (peraltro l'AD è arrivato a dicembre). Gli è stato probabilmente suggerito che cambiare l'allenatore la settimana prima dell'inizio del campionato non fosse il caso. Inoltre Conte era ancora impegolato con il contratto con il Chelsea, libero non era. Detto questo, continuo a non credere all'arrivo di Conte. Se arriva Conte sarebbe un ottimo segnale non tanto per l'allenatore, che a me piace poco o niente, ma perchè comunque se arriva è sicuro di determinate garanzie tecniche. Ergo mercato faraonico. Sinceramente non so come, visto il FPF e visto che non sono fra quelli che "l' FPF è un cosa delle società che non vogliono spendere". L'unica è che al momento la UEFA non si è pronunciata. Vediamo.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...


Senza offesa ma di tutte le previsioni che hai fatto non ne hai mai azzeccata mezza


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere chiunque. Da Guardiola a Tesser.


O anche Gattuso...


----------



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma di tutte le previsioni che hai fatto non ne hai mai azzeccata mezza



Ahahahhaha ci sta! Incasso e sto zitto xD


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2019)

Magari!!!

Io mi auguro che Leonardo e Maldini abbiano capito che Gattuso, pure in caso di posto in Champions raggiunto, non è l'uomo in panchina adatto per tornare grandi.


----------



## Igor91 (3 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Magari!!!
> 
> Io mi auguro che Leonardo e Maldini abbiano capito che Gattuso, pure in caso di posto in Champions raggiunto, non è l'uomo in panchina adatto per tornare grandi.



Penso l'abbiano sempre saputo... probabilmente hanno pensato che mettere un nuovo mister a così poco tempo dall'inizio del campionato avrebbe fatto più danni di un'allenatore ancora non pronto come Rino.
Inoltre Conte era ancora in causa col Chelsea e non c'erano allenatori all'altezza.. si è preferito così, e se non fosse stato per qualche episodio saremmo arrivati in CL tranquillamente.. Spero comunque possano ancora farcela.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Penso l'abbiano sempre saputo... probabilmente hanno pensato che mettere un nuovo mister a così poco tempo dall'inizio del campionato avrebbe fatto più danni di un'allenatore ancora non pronto come Rino.
> Inoltre Conte era ancora in causa col Chelsea e non c'erano allenatori all'altezza.. si è preferito così, e se non fosse stato per qualche episodio saremmo arrivati in CL tranquillamente.. Spero comunque possano ancora farcela.


Spero vivamente che sia come dici tu.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gasperini ha la tendenza a partire male. Già vedo a fine settembre il thread sul forum "Gasperini peggior allenatore degli ultimi 20 anni".



All'Inter non hanno avuto pazienza con lui e poi si son beccati 5/6 allenatori uno peggio dell'altro. Bisogna aspettare prima di parlare


----------



## Milanlove (3 Maggio 2019)

Se fosse già allenatore del Milan sarebbe già venuto fuori. Che senso avrebbero i flirt di roma, inter, juve (?) se questo ha già firmato?

E poi tutta sta potenza economica di Elliott io non l'ho ancora vista. Se prendere Gadzidis sarebbe una dimostrazione di forza, vabbè mi sembrano le storielle dei cugini ai tempi di thohir quando prendevano i dirigenti dal manchester united. 
Perchè Elliot non "strappa" Guardiola al City...

Maldini è venuto perchè prima semplicemente non voleva fare la figurina sostitutiva di un proprietario invisibile. Ora ha conosciuto i proprietari, conosce Leonardo e ha deciso di venire a lavorare per il Milan. Non credo che abbia deciso di fare il dirigente rossonero solo perchè c'erano margini di immediata vittoria. Stiamo parlando di maldini, uno che ha dato tutto per il Milan e non l'ha fatto certo per soldi, fama e vittorie. L'ha fatto perchè è legato al club.


----------



## RojoNero (3 Maggio 2019)

per me non ha firmato ancora per nessuna società! avrà sicuramente una preferenza ma sta ancora decidendo la destinazione migliore per lui


----------



## uolfetto (3 Maggio 2019)

pure milinkovic savic era già nostro da due sessioni di mercato se non sbaglio


----------



## kipstar (3 Maggio 2019)

ragionamento che ci sta e che ho fatto pure io....ma che è sistematicamente smontato ogni giorno con quello che si legge in giro.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



forse questi top dirigenti, oalcuni di essi, sono stati presiper il primo anno solo per calmare la piazza

leo è in bilico 

elliott ha strappato gazidis perchè è il migliore a farlo guadagnare, conte lo farebbe spendere e che sia il migliore è un'opinione che magari non è condivisa da elliott..

quindi può essere ma non lo vedo sicuro. anzi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2019)

Perché mai Conte dovrebbe prendere in mano una squadra senza capo né coda?


----------



## andreima (3 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare: Elliot rileva il Milan nell'estate del 2018 e la prima cosa che fa è formare un managment top con dirigenti che hanno lavorato in top club o hanno dimostrato di essere top: Leonardo, Gadzidis, Moncada, Scaroni.. Sulla carta, ALMENO SULLA CARTA, sono figure da top club (e anche dagli stipendi percepiti direi).
> 
> Ha introdotto Maldini, la bandiera delle bandiere, l'uomo più rappresentetativo del Milan, uno che ha sempre rifiutato l'ingresso nel Milan con le precedenti propietà.
> Ora, battute su Ibiza a parte, Maldini sarebbe tornato se l'obbiettivo della società non fosse stato il ritorno del grande Milan?
> ...



A giro tutti noi abbiamo la giornata che pensiamo in positivo anche io ho fatto uscite positive come la tua ,poi i fatti mi hanno smentito ,io ero sicuro di entrare in cl ora sono in depressione totale,quando c.e ne capiterà una positiva potremmo riniziare a crederci


----------



## mabadi (4 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> A giro tutti noi abbiamo la giornata che pensiamo in positivo anche io ho fatto uscite positive come la tua ,poi i fatti mi hanno smentito ,io ero sicuro di entrare in cl ora sono in depressione totale,quando c.e ne capiterà una positiva potremmo riniziare a crederci



bravo..io sono finito nel tunnel della depressione a furia di delusioni.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2019)

Si può continuare qui... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-allinter-ce-il-via-libera-di-zhang-vt76021-new-post.html


----------

